# Shorah!



## Sehltahn (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello, everyone!  Since you probably don't know, Shorah means peace in the *coughfictitiouscough* language of D'ni.  It's frequently used as a greeting in the world of Myst, in case any of you've heard of it. :tongue:  Anyway, enough of that part of nerdiness...

I've been writing for well over six years now on the same manuscript, and I've learned quite a bit.  I doubt I'll be posting any of it, just because it worries me to put it on the internet when I feel it's so close to being ready for publication.  However, I think I'm going to be able to give good advice for others and try to help point out things they could do better.  Anyway, that wasn't much of a good introduction, but it works.

See y'all on the forums!
Sehltahn


----------



## Shinn (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi and welcome to Writing Forums, Sehltahn 

~ Shinn


----------



## Hawke (Dec 13, 2007)

Hello, Sehltahn. Welcome to the community. Enjoy!


----------



## Nickie (Dec 14, 2007)

Shorah to you too, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------

